# Just Caue



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here are some more pictures from Sunday with just Caue. He really loved exploring all the smell at the beach.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

pics 2 and 3 are my favorites. He's such a photogenic boy - both of your boys are


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a good lookin' boy! great shots!


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

Great pictures.. hes beautiful


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Great picures of Caue. i must say that i miss seeing Oakly in those pictures Denise


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

he is so handsome! Great Pics!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Great shots as usual. Good looking dog, and perfect scenery!

Where was Oakley?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome shots of Caue  He is one gorgeous pup!!! He looks great out there exploring all there is to see and smell


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

I am more and more impressed by every photo you take! Wow, great pictures, good looking dog, scenery, just wow!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

He is one good looking dog - now what the heck did you do with the other one!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

EddieME said:


> He is one good looking dog - now what the heck did you do with the other one!


I'm sure Oakly was just outside the frame in all these pictures. I have a few of Just Oakly I'll post tomorrow. Then I have still more of the two of them together. They don't ever get more than 100 feet away from wherever I am.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a handsome boy and he looks likes hes been with you and Oakley all his life.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I recognize that butt! LOL He looks wonderful!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He's so handsome! Really giving Oakly a run for his money!  I might love Caue more than Oakly now.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Caue is a gorgeous boy, loving it at you're place, great pictures



















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great Pictures, I think no 4 is my favorite.


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

He really looks like he is enjoying the look of Canada Rob.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

He is so cute! He's got quite a story to tell about where's he's been and where he is now. I love the first one!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Great pics! Both he and Oakley are quite the lookers!!

I don't know about that water though.... brrrrrrrrr.... I'm cold just looking at it!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is a beautiful dog! A little one on one time is great for each dog.


----------



## MayasMommy (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!

My girl would give anything to have such a beautiful place to romp and play!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

What a Handsome Boy! You did Win the Prise Didn't You!! I'm all a Grin!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

thanks for sharing your handsome guy!!! fantastic shots!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_Beautiful shots as always Rob_[/I]


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> What a Handsome Boy! You did Win the Prise Didn't You!! I'm all a Grin!


He really is a prize. This week it has been fun watching the two of them working out the rules of "Sharing". It is totally new territory for both of them but they seem to be getting it down. Tonight they were doing a great playing tug of war one of the rope toys you made for them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He looks so handsome and looks like you have another rock dog. I love 3 and 4.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is gorgeous. And he couldn;t have landed in a better place. He looks like he has been there forever.


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

Caue you are soo handsome you look like you enjoyed your adventure


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's gorgeous and he looks so happy!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Caue had a great day, where was Oakly hiding while all these photos were taken- great shots!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I think I want to go and live with Rob. Oakly and Caue always look like everyday is the best day ever!


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Your new boy is looking great! It is such a joy to see him having so much fun with you and Oakly. He is definitely one happy boy.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

He is HANDSOME!!!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Wonderful pictures of Caue Rob!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

He is such a handsome boy! He sure looks like he is enjoying himself.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

He's a beautiful boy.
Looks like he's settled right in and is having the time of his life!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Stunning pics of Caue! He looks a bit scared in that 2nd one. the 3rd one is magnificant!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

He's got a NICE fluffy butt!! 

I like the last 2...nice action shots Rob!


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow, he is beautiful, and looks like he's having a great time. He looks like the male version of Annabelle. They are the same colors and have that same look in the eyes!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Great shots and beautiful landscape.

Caue is a very handsome pup. His coat is beautiful and I love his coloring.

I'm amazed at how big he looks for being just 9 months old.

~Jackie


----------



## Oaklys Uncle (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like he's filling out into quite a burly brute.
The nose looks a bit Spencer-ish.
nice.


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

Awesome pictures!!!!!


----------

